# A little cultural advice needed please



## FlowerFaerie (Mar 19, 2012)

Last week I found this in the supermarket & gave myself a little treat -
I believe it's a Schilleriana x Stuartiana . It has pretty marbled leaves & is lightly fragrant, too.

My question is whether the marbled-leaf Phals need more light than the non-marbled Phals? 

Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2012)

Someone here will know also! 
why do you even know that site?!?!?! oke:


----------



## John M (Mar 19, 2012)

"My question is whether the marbled-leaf Phals need more light than the non-marbled Phals?"

No. They do not. In fact, to show the leaves at their best, low light will increase the contrast between the various shades of green. High light will break down chlorophyl more readily, giving all the leaves a "muted" colour and that means less contrast between the light and dark areas.

Ozpaph, this is the "Non-Slipper Orchid Photos" forum. It's okay for people to post photos of "other" orchids here. Although, since this is a post based on a cultural question, it would've been best if it were posted in the "Non-Slipper Orchid Discussion" forum.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Mar 19, 2012)

Many thanks John, and my apologies...
I did realise (about 1 second after I clicked submit) that I had put the post in the wrong section, but as I am not comfortable enough around pcs to know how to correct my pc or forum mistakes, I thought it would be best to leave well alone!
But I will certainly remember for the future.
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Mar 19, 2012)

Don´t worry, be happy. 
More than 20% of the posts here concern non-slippers, me, I do my best to uprise this percentage! 
Just feel comfortabe to ask, what you want to ask.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 19, 2012)

John M said:


> ...Ozpaph, this is the "Non-Slipper Orchid Photos" forum. It's okay for people to post photos of "other" orchids here. Although, since this is a post based on a cultural question, it would've been best if it were posted in the "Non-Slipper Orchid Discussion" forum.


moved



FlowerFaerie said:


> Many thanks John, and my apologies...
> I did realise (about 1 second after I clicked submit) that I had put the post in the wrong section, but as I am not comfortable enough around pcs to know how to correct my pc or forum mistakes, I thought it would be best to leave well alone!
> But I will certainly remember for the future.
> Thanks again for the info.


don't worry about it, you're not alone!
This may be a slipper forum 'cause we're partial to slippers but there are many that grow many different orchids, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## John M (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Rose. Unfortunately, part of the thread has remained in the "Non-Slipper Orchid photos" forum, creating a bit of confustion over there now because Ozpaphs comments now have no context. Is it possible for you move the rest of the thread now and put the comments in the right order?


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry, I wasn't trying to be rude (or funny).
My point was simply that a dedicated phal forum would have a greater concentration of phal experts than here. Go to a butcher if you want good meat......


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Mar 20, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to be rude (or funny).
> My point was simply that a dedicated phal forum would have a greater concentration of phal experts than here. Go to a butcher if you want good meat......



Ozpaph - I understand what you are saying, but you do have marbled vs plain leaved Paphs so I thought you would have the right knowledge of the differences - as has proved to be the case, so thanks everyone 
(I didn't know there was a dedicated Phal forum - I learn something new every day)


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 21, 2012)

It is. I have one of these myself and I love them. If you didn't know it's registered as Phalaenopsis Wiganiae.


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 22, 2012)

I grow schilleriana with other phals (same treatment with regards to light). Pretty easy to grow.


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 22, 2012)

paphioboy said:


> I grow schilleriana with other phals (same treatment with regards to light). Pretty easy to grow.


I have one of these too, but I've only had mine for about a month. It seems to like standing together with the rest of the Phal crew though, since it has started growing new roots and a leaf.


----------

